# Respirators



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking for respirator users who can provide info on a good cheap worker friendly respirator.......... If I can wear it with out fogging up, sweating to death and able to move,etc. it may be the poor mans way out of spending a pile more on dust collection.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Marco... do a google search on respirators. Ton of good info out there.. personally I use one of two. the first being a cloth dust mask. covers the nose/mouth, with a one way port for exhaling. Seems to work fine, faily cheap. reasonably comfortable. as to what degree it filters the air, I'm not really sure. I think it is something along the lines of 3 microns. 
My respirator is a Craftsman model. with the interchangable filters disks. Filtering down to .5 microns which I think is the go to level....THINK being the operative word there..*S*..

There really is no good replacement for Dust Control....You sand and sand with the mask on, only to remove it after you are done, you still have all that dust floating around in the air which in turn you inhale...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Marco

They make some very nice high end ones, but for me I use the little ones that are cheap and are easy to put on and wear 

=========



Marco said:


> Looking for respirator users who can provide info on a good cheap worker friendly respirator.......... If I can wear it with out fogging up, sweating to death and able to move,etc. it may be the poor mans way out of spending a pile more on dust collection.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You should be able to find N95 rated masks suitable for woodworking applications. If you're going to be spraying fine, oil bearing mists, you might want a P100 respirator


For disposables (even though they last a while) I like the kimberly clark duckbill respirators. They seem to accomodate my nose a little better, and don't fog up my glasses as much. These are N95 rated

Kimberly-Clark Professional* DIY: Home or duckbill_webpage

I also have a MSA comfo II cartridge respirator, not cheap, and you will be all sweaty after an hour or so, and have great looking elastic marks on your face... but great for chemical application. You can choose the cartridges based on your application (dusts, fumes, etc)

http://www.prosafetyequipment.com/p/128/half-face-respirators.aspx

Both of these still fogged my glasses up in the humid summers, so I recently picked up a mostly newTriton PAPR, we'll see how that does in the summertime. It does not protect against fumes, just dust.

http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/tritonrespirator.htm

Try a bunch, find something that works for you and buy the store out... because if you don't, they'll stop making them!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Not exactly cheap, but a powered respirator is cheaper than a shop air filtration system. Most of the comments are positive and the airflow keeps glasses from fogging up:

The Rockler one is definably cheaper than the Triton or other powered respirators: Power Air Respirator


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe so but then you'll still have tonza chips and dust to sweep and or vacuum up after your done with the cuts or sand. 

One thing I know from running and not running dust collection on the TS is the "blow back" from the throat, even with a zero clearance plate. The only thing that keeps the dust out of my eyes when the vac isn't running is vented goggles however, that's offset by the condensate on the inside of the lens blocking sight.

I use the cheap paper masks, which is fine for dust, I have a fancy filter breather I used when I did some house painting yrs ago, good down to microns but is useless with a beard.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a beard and use a Racal Airlite, full face job


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input........ needless to say I've been following links, googling and doing a lot of reading on respirators......... not sure which way I'll end up going but will definitely have safety first then price and comfort.... My eyes are starting to cross so will resume the search tomorrow


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

APR Masks, Cartridges & Filters - Airgas.com


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you have a beard, no matter what type of respirator you get, won't work very well. They must "seal" to your face in order for them to work properly. However, Triton makes a full head respirator that will work well, provided you want to pay the price for it. 

IMHO, half mask respirators with cartridges work the best.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Marco said:


> Looking for respirator users who can provide info on a good cheap worker friendly respirator.......... If I can wear it with out fogging up, sweating to death and able to move,etc. it may be the poor mans way out of spending a pile more on dust collection.


Hi Marco:

I have to assume you're looking for a standard dust mask as opposed to a chemical grade respirator.

Standard and Anti-Fog Dust Masks - Lee Valley Tools these are supposed to be pretty good without fogging up safety glasses. Let me know what you think of them should you order a pack.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I'm leaning toward the half mask respirator and just change out the filters for different applications..................... what's holding me back at the moment is what brand and model, how comfortable is it and what size to get........ leaning toward the MSA line and wondering if there is a big difference in comfort in their "Comfo" line and other lines........ would like to try one on before I buy it. Hate to buy one off the internet and have to try and return it if I wasn't happy with it..... hate to buy one for 60 dollars when it's just as comfortable as a 30 dollar one............ I have Sears Lowes and Wal Mart in town and will sing God Bless The USA in aisle 3 at the top of my lungs if they carry it in the store and have it in stock and if they have anyone who nows what a respirator is and who can actually find it (lol).............

Thanks for your replies with your personal expierences on respirators..... it's been a huge help.................. wish me luck


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HomeDepot carries half mask respirators at a very decent price. Comfortable? Far better than the "dust masks" I do have one of these, it's a very nice unit. Cartridge changes are easily made, haven't had any issues with them fogging my glasses, they do have an exhaust valve in them. IMHO, this is a much in any respirator.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking about something like this, eventually:

3M Large Full Face Dual Cartridge Respirator Assembly - R6311 at The Home Depot

Until then, I can live with my standard N95s.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I followed the link..... 3M Large Full Face Dual Cartridge Respirator Assembly - R6311 at The Home Depot. and that is a great price for all of the cartridges that come with it. How I read it is that it's a half mask respirator.. 3M's 6300

edited................. Lowe's locally carries some 3M products so will see if they'll let me try one on


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Marco said:


> Looking for respirator users who can provide info on a good cheap worker friendly respirator


You need to stop looking for *good and cheap* if it is good it is not cheap.  If it is cheap its not good  qed.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

sometimewoodworker said:


> You need to stop looking for *good and cheap* if it is good it is not cheap.  If it is cheap its not good  qed.


Hi Jerome:

That may be the case where you are but here, I assure you, price and quality are _not_ related. Here, senior executives have their astronomical salaries in mind only and will do anything to maximize their stipends. 

I've told this story before... I was in a hardware store and noticed an electric drill on sale for about $9.95 (I can't remember exactly now). I asked the clerk and he said "you get what you pay for." The department manager heard this, grabbed me, a drill and a $130 equivalent off the shelf and proceeded to crack both drills open. The armatures, field coils, bearings and switches were all comparable or identical. He had purchased a manufacturing overrun and painted the cases blue and stuck a non-descript name on it. 

You are aware of the 14" bandsaw by YUNG LI HSING in Taiwan. That firm supplies Jet, Grizzly, BusyBee, Delta, SteelCity, and the list goes on. If all of these tools are essentially the same with a few different options, why is the price so dramatically different one from the other? I paid $25 for mine, rebuilt it using off-the-shelf parts and it works perfectly.

Take a look at the BusyBee contractor's table saw and the Ridgid contractor's table saw. They are identical except the BusyBee saw is more expensive than the Ridgid for the same thing and the Ridgid has a lifetime warranty. Go figure!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Cocheseuga said:


> I was thinking about something like this, eventually:
> 
> 3M Large Full Face Dual Cartridge Respirator Assembly - R6311 at The Home Depot
> 
> Until then, I can live with my standard N95s.



This is identical to what I have an use. IMHO, the price is right and it's a very good respirator. Again, different cartridges for different uses. 

I'm not understanding why you're worried about "fit". These have elastic bands that are adjustable. The true problem with any type of respirator & or dust masks is, without a proper seal to your face, they won't work. Must be clean shaven or use a true full face respirator similar to that what Triton and Trend sells.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks AllThunbs for the story and insight on tools, their quality and price......... for me, a cheap SOB I am going to find out as much as I can about the different brands and weigh in price, quality and what I am expecting out of it before I decide on which one I buy. Then I'll find who sells it the cheapest and if it needs to be a local seller. I think I spend my little bit of money wisely when the cashier can rip it from my clenched fist!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Marco said:


> Thanks AllThunbs for the story and insight on tools, their quality and price......... for me, a cheap SOB I am going to find out as much as I can about the different brands and weigh in price, quality and what I am expecting out of it before I decide on which one I buy. Then I'll find who sells it the cheapest and if it needs to be a local seller. I think I spend my little bit of money wisely when the cashier can rip it from my clenched fist!


Hi Marco:

I went looking for a battery powered impact driver. Do you ever notice how they all seem to look alike, except the Makita version is a bit smaller than everyone else? Ever notice the total lack of specifications on the big name products? Look for the bearing specifications on an electric drill before you buy! There is only enough marketing information to support the brand name and not enough to convince you to buy the tool for its merits. I ask all the questions you allude to above but am frustrated with the total lack of answers. My only qualification now is that the price should be comparable but the lifetime warranty from Ridgid is the only real determinate of quality. If a firm won't stand behind its tools, it's not worth my money.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

As for fogging glasses, Clarity Defog-It is safe for anti-reflective coatings (according to it's website Nanofilm products Defog-It). The reusable wipes cost $7.50 on Amazon: Amazon Defog-It wipes and they also have Defog-It drops.

I haven't used it but the Family Handyman magazine mentioned fogging glasses when wearing a respirator and had the above link.

Maybe that with a "3M N95 Approved Respirator With Cool Flow Valve" from Lowes or Home Depot would be a cost-effective combination?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

> I'm not understanding why you're worried about "fit". These have elastic bands that are adjustable


.

Hamlin that would be ignorance on my part. I haven't worn a half mask respirator or have seen one in person. The only thing I can reference it to is 30 years ago I wore 2 different gas masks on occassion. One was a lot more comfortable than the other but no matter which one I had on after 30 seconds you were ready to rip the thing off your head. Some of the brands list there respirator as a Medium or a Large so I figured there would be a difference in fit


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Noob said:


> As for fogging glasses, Clarity Defog-It is safe for anti-reflective coatings (according to it's website Nanofilm products Defog-It). The reusable wipes cost $7.50 on Amazon: Amazon Defog-It wipes and they also have Defog-It drops.
> 
> I haven't used it but the Family Handyman magazine mentioned fogging glasses when wearing a respirator and had the above link.
> 
> Maybe that with a "3M N95 Approved Respirator With Cool Flow Valve" from Lowes or Home Depot would be a cost-effective combination?


Hi Paulo:

If you rub your slightly moist finger on a bar of real soap and then on your glass lenses, they will not fog up. When you wash off the soap, the glasses will be crystal clear, ready for another coat. Note, use soap (must be labeled soap in the US) not "cosmetic bar" which is detergent.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

AllThunbs A Lifetime warranty is almost extinct...... maybe that reflects the way of the world and some manufacturers trying to make a slick buck


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

There are honest concerns about fit of respirators. I have to be 'fit tested' every year to ensure the respirator can seal tight to my face. I mainly only use MSA respirators, Comfo II and Comfo Elite. Even though they are made by the same manufacturer, I wear a large in the comfo II and a medium in the comfo elite. Granted, in a shop environment the seal is not as critical, but every face is different, and it may take a try or two to find one that fits correctly.




29 CFR 1910.134(f)(2) states, "The employer shall ensure that an employee using a tight-fitting facepiece respirator is fit tested prior to initial use of the respirator, whenever a different respirator facepiece (size, style, model or make) is used, and at least annually thereafter." In addition, fit testing must be repeated "whenever the employee reports, or the employer, PLHCP (physician or other licensed healthcare professional), supervisor, or program administrator makes visual observations of changes in the employee's physical condition that could affect respirator fit. Such conditions include, but are not limited to, facial scarring, dental changes, cosmetic surgery, or an obvious change in body weight."


----------



## z399y (Mar 14, 2010)

I highly recommend using the 3M 6200 or 7502 face piece with the magenta colored ( the color means it is P100 rated ) filters. The filters are number 2091. This setup is cheap to buy, mask is around $13 and a set of filters is around $8. It is extremely comfortable to wear, much more so than paper masks. The P100 filters protect from the smallest sized. particles. Also, these exhaust out the front, near the bottom, so there is not the problem with glasses fogging up.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Marco said:


> .
> 
> Hamlin that would be ignorance on my part. I haven't worn a half mask respirator or have seen one in person. The only thing I can reference it to is 30 years ago I wore 2 different gas masks on occassion. One was a lot more comfortable than the other but no matter which one I had on after 30 seconds you were ready to rip the thing off your head. Some of the brands list there respirator as a Medium or a Large so I figured there would be a difference in fit


hi Marco,

after being in the exterminating business for well over 33 years, ive worn every high end device i could get my hands on. weve done lots of fogging and ive used more than my fair share of cyanide gas.

ive never found a mask i didnt want to rip off after 30 seconds. i didnt rip it off because in the case of cyanide, i wouldnt be walking around today.

i say all this to say, if your really really worried about dust, you need to resign yourself to some discomfort.

just my humble opinion.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on z399y's post. I too have one and it's the best I've seen. The silicone seal is soft and pliable and can be folded back if necessary to make a little more room for glasses w/o losing the seal. Another nice thing with that one is that you can buy organic filter cartridges for it too and, as long as you store the organics is a sealed plastic bag between uses (using the magenta instead) they continue to do their job!

Those organic filters are amazing too. Earlier in the winter I was applying oil-based polyurethane diluted for wipe-on on the inside of a cabinet that was 30" tall x 24" wide x 26" deep. As you can imagine, while wiping the finish on the back wall, my face was equal to or "inside" the edge of the cabinet. No, to be safe I made it a practice to take a breath of air and hold it while wiping and then move back to get air but still, I was inside my garage and couldn't smell the poly... that is, until I removed the mask... then it was very strong. It certainly made a believer out of me!!


----------



## z399y (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, I use the organic vapor filters also with this same mask when I am working with any kind of solvent. You can't smell it at all, they work very well. For everything else, I use the magenta P100 filters. I have both the 6200 and the 7502 masks, and to be honest, I think the 6200 is more comfortable for me. Mine are size M. Fine a safety store in your area and they will fit you for the size that is best for you. The P100 is even rated to protect against asbestos. Its great for wood dust.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The P100 is certainly the key for me.. though I see many advertised (including filters from 3M that are advertised as P98 but for the few extra pennies I wonder why someone woulc choose th P98. Does anyone know the answer here?

Also, I've been dreaming of some day getting a "forced air" helmet / mask that'll work better with my oversized glasses (for sawdust only) but I haven't seen the Tritons or others give those kinds of ratings for their filters. Can anyone provide a link to more information on those sets and filters?

What do you have? What do you like? Is there a review or comparison out there that goes beyond fan run time or recharge time?


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought a nice 3M respirator from a safety store in town - I would highly suggest going into a safety store and talking to them about masks, they'll set you straight!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

A reminder - 

I had never thought much about it, but when I did, noted that the seal of the mask to my face degraded quickly, requiring me to tighten the mask. I blamed it on stretching of the head straps and moved on.

A respiratory expert reminded me our mask seals are affected by body oils and other contaminates. The oils attract contaminates that can compromise seal in a very short time. This problem is multiplied when working a dirty environment.

I started cleaning the portions of my mask that comes in contact with my face and started getting better seals and was able to reduce the tension of the straps.


----------

